# shower water temperature fluctuation problem



## dayexday (Jul 3, 2012)

hello, i'm having a problem with my water temperature when I shower.  Whenever I turn the shower on, even at a low pressure, the water  temperature will go from from hot to cold to hot without reason.  it  seems to be related to the water pressure b/c when it gets colder, the  water pressure increases slightly even though I'm not turning the  controls.  the fluctuation gets worse if I turn the water on all the way  so I can't use the shower at full blast.  

Any ideas what needs to be done?

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jul 4, 2012)

A bit more info would help  . . .

Do you live in a house or a multiple unit place?
Do you have a temperature thermostat control on the shower ? (Post a pic)
Do you have an "instant hot" system or an "on demand" water heater?


----------



## dayexday (Jul 4, 2012)

thanks for the reply, callmevilla. i live in an apartment building. There is no temperature thermostat control. I don't know about the "instant hot" system or "on demand" water heater but I've never heard those terms being used.


----------



## TerryDM (Jul 4, 2012)

What floor of the apt complex do you live on?


----------



## kok328 (Jul 4, 2012)

Could be a problem with the pressure balancing mechanism in the shower cartridge.
Call you rental office/landlord or maintenance crew and have them look at it for you.
That's the beauty of renting.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jul 5, 2012)

KOK is right here  . . . as a renter, you do not need to take on this issue.  However, you might want to observe the fix because you will NOT be a renter all your life.  Learn now  --  benefit later!


----------



## nealtw (Jul 5, 2012)

Good luck if the building is more than twenty years old.


----------



## dayexday (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm not renting. I do own it. I attached some pictures. It's the 11th floor. The maintenance crew said they can't do anything. Building was built in 1983. Any idea what the work would entail, how long etc, and how much it would cost? Thanks in advance


----------



## nealtw (Jul 5, 2012)

You would have to put in a pressure balance shower unit, not bad if you can open the wall behind your tub.


----------



## dayexday (Jul 6, 2012)

thanks for the reply nealtw. I have tiles behind the shower/tub so i'll have to tear that down? How long do you think it would take to take care of it? Any idea of cost of parts?


----------



## dayexday (Jul 6, 2012)

one more question, if i hired someone to do the job, would they need to be a plumber or can a "regular" handyman do it?


----------



## nealtw (Jul 6, 2012)

Depending on the plumber or handyman. Some will try do it from the front without ripping down the wall.


----------



## kok328 (Jul 6, 2012)

Your probably looking at around $300-500 if you hire it out.
Have your maintenance crew skill-up.


----------



## dayexday (Jul 10, 2012)

thanks again guys. i realized this was out of my scope so i brought in a contractor for a free estimate and here it is. Apartment is located in nyc but price seems excessive. Let me know what you guys think since you're a million times more knowledgeable than i am. Thanks again for all your help


----------



## nealtw (Jul 10, 2012)

I talked to a plumber that converted every bathroom in a building. For the ones like yours and the tiles and wall were still good they had a tile guy come and cut around the taps to fit the oversize plate for single handle and he drilled two hole to access the screws holding the the shower head in place and they replaced the system without further dammage.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jul 10, 2012)

The plumbing charge is clearly excessive.  Using a "beauty rim" as Neal suggested reduces both the plumbing anf the marble costs.  The costs associated with the shower body can be dramatically reduced as a result.  You would be left with minor demolition, tub prep and tub reglazing.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 10, 2012)

You called a bathroom specialist. I think we can see what he is really good at. 
Call the plumbing wholesalers in the area and they can put you in touch with some one man operations and find the guy that will do it without wrecking the bathroom.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 11, 2012)

There is no way I would tare out the tile and then refinish an old tub. If you have to remove tile I would hire a handy man to do the tile  and drywall removal. Plumber to install new tub and taps and  tile guy to come in and finish up.


----------



## dayexday (Jul 11, 2012)

thanks again guys. i had another contractor come in and he quoted me 2300, almost 2000 dollars less than the other guys. i asked him about Neal's suggestion of cutting around the taps and replacing the system without too much damage but he said "the only right way to replace the shower body is to break the wall". What do you think? should i go with him or keep looking?


----------



## kok328 (Jul 11, 2012)

$4182 ?    Heck for half that price I would fly out there and do it for ya.


----------



## dayexday (Jul 20, 2012)

i found another plumber who charges 95 dollars to show up and then 150 an hour to work. Told me job would take two hours so with cost of shower body, it would be like 550 (according to him) and then I'd bring someone else to patch up the wall after. 

but i don't know, it seems when i ask contractors questions they get annoyed. i leave a message for details on how many tiles they'll have to break through so I know how many to buy and whether I have to schedule with super for water to be turned off or they do and they just don't respond. are those stupid questions to ask?


----------



## nealtw (Jul 20, 2012)

The question is. Can a plumber work in an oval hole 7" high and 12" wide hole cut in the wall. Perhaps you should start with a tile man to cut the hole.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 20, 2012)

This chat has a plumber that does it all the time.
https://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/t35708/


----------



## dayexday (Jul 22, 2012)

thanks again for the guidance neal. Let me ask you a question that may or not be dumb. Does shower body = shower valve = shower controls?  I keep seeing different terms and don't know if they're all the same


----------



## nealtw (Jul 22, 2012)

I think that's all the same thing.


----------



## dayexday (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks again for everything Neal. Just want to run one final thing by you (and anyone else). Right now, I'm leaning towards going with someone who will replace the shower body and fix/tile the wall afterwards for 1400-1800 depending on whether he has to tear down the whole wall to replace the shower main line or not. Does that sound like a reasonable price? 

What is the normal price for tearing down a wall and reconstructing and tiling it?

Anyway, I'm finally almost done with getting info/prices from everyone and soon will be done with it, thanks again


----------



## nealtw (Jul 29, 2012)

If he has to tear down the wall, I would think that's fair for where you are.


----------



## guyod (Jul 30, 2012)

I dont think you quite understand what neal is saying.  
You can replace any tile 2-3 valve shower valve with a single by cutting a hole in the tile wall with the dimensions neal listed above.  This gives the plumber just enough room to replace the valve with a single.  Then then plumber will install a crome cover plate that covers this hole up.  There is no need  for any tile repair.  Here is a picture of the cover plate. They sell it at home depot for $25. 
http://www.homedepot.com/Plumbing-B...splay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051

Call  local plumbers and find one that will cut the hole(not that hard)  and install the plate.  Ask them this over the phone. They shouldnt need to come to your house.  You should get a price over the phone.


----------



## guyod (Jul 30, 2012)

Here is  pictures of the process

http://www.familyhandyman.com/DIY-P...ower-valve-with-a-single-handle-unit/View-All

It is a 2 hour job max


----------

